# What am I missing? V&M Franklin Fireplace.



## ArielJ (Jan 15, 2019)

Hello everyone, 
I'm new to this group. I have recently acquired a 1852 Franklin Fireplace (AKA Pennsylvania Fireplace, Circulating Stove) and am working to install it as a functional fireplace in my home. There is one problem, The oval in the rear of the stove is 14 3/4 x 4 1/2.... I can't seem to find ANY stove pipe that fits this dimension that will allow me to run the pip vertical (or horizontal for that matter) through my ceiling. Any advice you have for me will be greatly appreciated. I do plan to have a custom baffle made by an ironworker in my town of sunny Bradenton, Florida. I have already called about 25 companies in multiple states and have come up empty handed. Thanks for your advice and welcoming.
Ariel


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 16, 2019)

I would contact a local welding company. A good welder can fabricate an oval-to-round adapter for you.


----------



## ArielJ (Jan 17, 2019)

I was told I need a "header" for the back but have no idea what that is. Anyone know?


----------



## SpaceBus (Jan 17, 2019)

Wow, that's a gorgeous piece! My advice is to take it to a well known exhaust shop that builds exhaust systems for race cars. They will have all of the equipment to make a stainless steel elbow that will attach to the stove and transition to a modern size stove pipe. They can also make a cap for the unused flue exit if necessary.

How are you planning on installing this? Make sure you check with NFPA 211 to verify your installation will be safe and code compliant. Your insurance company will also be interested in your install.


----------



## ArielJ (Jan 17, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> Wow, that's a gorgeous piece! My advice is to take it to a well known exhaust shop that builds exhaust systems for race cars. They will have all of the equipment to make a stainless steel elbow that will attach to the stove and transition to a modern size stove pipe. They can also make a cap for the unused flue exit if necessary.
> 
> How are you planning on installing this? Make sure you check with NFPA 211 to verify your installation will be safe and code compliant. Your insurance company will also be interested in your install.




Thank you so much. That's definitely a resource I haven't even thought of yet. I'll check that out. And yes, we have our contractor working on all the code details for us. 
We Plan to install it like a true franklin Fireplace. Almost like a fireplace insert. Very similar to this in the corner, 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 But with this design to it as we have a coastal home.


----------



## bholler (Jan 17, 2019)

ArielJ said:


> Thank you so much. That's definitely a resource I haven't even thought of yet. I'll check that out. And yes, we have our contractor working on all the code details for us.
> We Plan to install it like a true franklin Fireplace. Almost like a fireplace insert. Very similar to this in the corner,
> View attachment 238485
> 
> ...


If you are putting it in an alcove like that that alcove will need to be completely noncombustible.  Because that unit requires 36" of clearance around it and I believe a ceiling height of 7'.  Even with sheilding you won't make the required clearances in an alcove.  And by completely noncombustible I don't mean a layer of masonry material over wood studs.  The entire structure needs to be non-combustible.


----------



## bholler (Jan 17, 2019)

Also that unit will make little to no heat for the house.  But I see you are in Florida so it probably isn't much of a concern.


----------



## begreen (Jan 17, 2019)

This is not a wood stove. Don't add a baffle. That would likely cause smoke to spill out of the open front. This is a fireplace only. 

There are several safety issues that one needs to be aware of regarding clearances, chimney installation and diameter, hearth protection, etc., but first, have you cleared this with your insurance company to be sure they are on board with the installation? If yes, then tell us some details about the location where the fireplace will be installed, how it will be protected, clearances, etc..


----------



## HomeinPA (Jan 17, 2019)

ArielJ said:


> Thank you so much. That's definitely a resource I haven't even thought of yet. I'll check that out. And yes, we have our contractor working on all the code details for us.
> We Plan to install it like a true franklin Fireplace. Almost like a fireplace insert. Very similar to this in the corner,
> View attachment 238485
> 
> ...


Is that the fireplace you're planning on putting this in to or just an idea of what the room would look like? That unit in the picture looks like a gas insert.


----------



## ArielJ (Jan 18, 2019)

HomeinPA said:


> Is that the fireplace you're planning on putting this in to or just an idea of what the room would look like? That unit in the picture looks like a gas insert.



The photos there are just my inspiration.


----------



## ArielJ (Jan 18, 2019)

bholler said:


> Also that unit will make little to no heat for the house.  But I see you are in Florida so it probably isn't much of a concern.




Yes, living in florida we aren't really concerned about warming our home. For me, this will be more of a conversation piece and character in my home. Bonus if its functional.


----------



## ArielJ (Jan 18, 2019)

bholler said:


> If you are putting it in an alcove like that that alcove will need to be completely noncombustible.  Because that unit requires 36" of clearance around it and I believe a ceiling height of 7'.  Even with sheilding you won't make the required clearances in an alcove.  And by completely noncombustible I don't mean a layer of masonry material over wood studs.  The entire structure needs to be non-combustible.



Our home addiction where this stove will be installed is in the works, so we have the ability to build the walls precisely as we need them to be for proper clearance. We plan to build them completely non combustible with metal framing and all. I appreciate your advice here though!


----------



## bholler (Jan 18, 2019)

ArielJ said:


> Our home addiction where this stove will be installed is in the works, so we have the ability to build the walls precisely as we need them to be for proper clearance. We plan to build them completely non combustible with metal framing and all. I appreciate your advice here though!


And noncombustible finishes on the outside.


----------



## ArielJ (Jan 28, 2019)

bholler said:


> And noncombustible finishes on the outside.



Thank you. Do you happen to know what size damper I need for an 8" Stove Pipe? Do I need a 7" so it fits inside an 8" Pipe? Or do the 8" dampers account for the Pipe itself?


----------



## SpaceBus (Jan 28, 2019)

I think an easier way to control heat output and flames would be to use more or less fuel. From my experience pipe dampers are difficult to deal with and simply using the fuel to control the burn is usually easier. More heat more fuel, less heat less fuel.


----------



## bholler (Jan 28, 2019)

ArielJ said:


> Thank you. Do you happen to know what size damper I need for an 8" Stove Pipe? Do I need a 7" so it fits inside an 8" Pipe? Or do the 8" dampers account for the Pipe itself?


8"


----------

